
Texas Instruments to shift away from the smartphone chip business - esolyt
http://www.androidcentral.com/texas-instruments-getting-ready-shift-away-smartphone-chip-business
======
mtgx
Here's an opportunity for AMD to buy the OMAP division from them.

~~~
sabret00the
No thank you, I want the OMAP to be more successful than anything AMD have
done to date.

